# So do the Sixers EVER where their normal jerseys? The TNT game thread.



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I saw Rodney Rogers out there warming up, anybody know if Webber and all those other new guys are supposed to play tonight?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No, Webber makes his debut on Saturday... Against the Kings


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

S-Star said:


> No, Webber makes his debut on Saturday... Against the Kings


lmao... cant wait for that one..


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

S-Star said:


> No, Webber makes his debut on Saturday... Against the Kings


the IRONY


----------



## Jester (Feb 7, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: @ Rogers' Jersey


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't know why but something is funny to me about Rodgers the only player traded actually playing and TNT showing him at the beginning like he's a superstar player


----------



## dk92487 (Jan 1, 2005)

LOL i remeber the time when rodney rogers was supposed to be the savior of the nets bench..... and instead he was worse than brian scalabrine..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

sboydell said:


> I don't know why but something is funny to me about Rodgers the only player traded actually playing and TNT showing him at the beginning like he's a superstar player


You spelt his name like they did on his jersey, his name is Rodney Rogers!

They made a mistake on his jersey. Get it right man, you're better than they are! 

-Petey


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

lol @ Iverson being mad about getting that tech


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Sixers are already a good passing team. Webber is going to make this team crazy. Korver and Rodney Rodgers(sic) are going to make a killing behind the arc.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Marbury is such a spectacular player. There's nothing he can't do on the floor. I feel sorry for the guy(yes, despite that comment he made 2 months ago). His supporting cast is as bad as any other star player has got in this league. His +/- is among league best this season. He's the last reason Y the Knicks stink.

Good game to watch so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They have their own Rodney Rogers name game

/lame


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I forgot in all the Chris Webber talks that the Sixers still don't play defense (as evident tonight), CWebb is a perfect fit


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> lmao... cant wait for that one..


At Kings? Or At Philly.

LMAO if at Kings.
USU if at Philly.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

John said:


> At Kings? Or At Philly.
> 
> LMAO if at Kings.
> USU if at Philly.


 At Philly...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

John said:


> At Kings? Or At Philly.
> 
> LMAO if at Kings.
> USU if at Philly.


It's in Philly but they play at Arco next month.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> At Philly...


So it is USU, u bother to know what that is?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> They have their own Rodney Rogers name game
> 
> /lame


What? My game is copyrighted.

-Petey


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

lol that was beautiful, KT basically molested the 76ers frontcourt single handily, while Tim Thomas got involved in this molestation

eh, knowing the Knicks since they find anyway to put the fans through hell watch them have a great 2nd half and we'll get 10 lottery pick instead of 5th - 7th :sad:


----------

